# Pimp my Ride!



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 6, 2009)

I was curious to see how many females are into Cars! 
...guys welcome to answer too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Show us your vehicle, whether it be a sports car, minivan, suv, motorcycle, truck or whatever it may be.

Does your ride stand out? How many of you have Pink seat covers, Hello Kitty car mats, butterfly designs, or neon lights?

Submit a photo!


----------



## Ms_Slick (Apr 6, 2009)

This is my baby, Marilyn. She's a 2006 Dodge Charger R/T Daytona in TorRed color. They only made 2000 of these in this color and this one is #1182.

Enjoy!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 6, 2009)

Mine aren't pimped out but they are my babies ...My husband's Rover is the only PimpMobile in the family ...and he has just ruined it IMO..but it's his so who cares 

*2009 Saturn Sky* 









*2007 Lexus IS350*


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 6, 2009)

Those are some hot cars Tish!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 6, 2009)

Come on guys ...are we the only ones that have pics of our cars, bikes, jeeps, trucks etc..??


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 6, 2009)

I would be embarrassed to show mine.. especially after I drove my car into my SUV last month *le sigh*


----------



## xoleaxo (Apr 6, 2009)

here's my baby!  sorry for the quality, pic taken with my blackberry

2007 Chevy Silverado LT, waiting on 2'' leveling and saving money for some flat black wheels


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_I would be embarrassed to show mine.. especially after I drove my car into my SUV last month *le sigh*_

 
OUCH!!!! Not even gonna ask how you did that....tell me it was applying makeup that would make it better


----------



## ImMACnificent (Apr 6, 2009)

Attachment 8352


Yeah, you broads are jealous............................


















................ya you know that's not mine.
But you can hate on me anyway


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 6, 2009)

Heres my husbands motorcycle, its not pimped out or anything..






He calls it strawberry sizzle ::rollseyes::


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Heres my husbands motorcycle, its not pimped out or anything..






He calls it strawberry sizzle ::rollseyes::_

 
Love it....I told my dh I wanted a bike...and he said I have to take riding lessons first and he will not be the teacher nor can I ride his bike to take the lessons so I am gonna take some starting in July riding one of my brothers old beat up bikes...mean old DH!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Love it....I told my dh I wanted a bike...and he said I have to take riding lessons first and he will not be the teacher nor can I ride his bike to take the lessons so I am gonna take some starting in July riding one of my brothers old beat up bikes...mean old DH!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ah thats no fun!! No lovin for the dh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My hubby doesnt even want me driving one nor does he want to pack me, grrrr!!!!  There goes my dream of riding a bike with my sexy man while having the wind blow through my hair.. Hes like its ok if a guy gets into an accident cuz, we can break our skull, shatter all our bones, and we'll be all right, but if a girl gets into a motorcycle accident.. hmm thats no good, your too fragile


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_OUCH!!!! Not even gonna ask how you did that....tell me it was applying makeup that would make it better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I wish!  Then I would have a velid excuse!  Mike usually leaves to go to work before me.. and that morning I had an early meeting.  Not even thinking, I got in the car, raised the garage door and backed out right into the truck!


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Heres my husbands motorcycle, its not pimped out or anything..






He calls it strawberry sizzle ::rollseyes::_

 
LOL - nice!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_I wish! Then I would have a velid excuse! Mike usually leaves to go to work before me.. and that morning I had an early meeting. Not even thinking, I got in the car, raised the garage door and backed out right into the truck!_

 

I promise to Goodness I have done that twice 1 time it was a slight bump and the second time I managed to stop within an inch of hitting him!! So I totally understand


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I promise to Goodness I have done that twice 1 time it was a slight bump and the second time I managed to stop within an inch of hitting him!! So I totally understand_

 
Okay, I don't feel quite so bad now... I just thought I was extraordinarily clumsy....


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 7, 2009)

nice rides ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'll get to posting a pic of my new ride. i just got it last week!

@leenybeeny if you want to show us a pic of your ride crashed, don't be embarassed, i'll show mine, my intrepid rolled down our steep alley into a utility pole, & was totalled. 

i've had bad luck with my cars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :knocks on wood:


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_nice rides ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'll get to posting a pic of my new ride. i just got it last week!

@leenybeeny if you want to show us a pic of your ride crashed, don't be embarassed, i'll show mine, my intrepid rolled down our steep alley into a utility pole, & was totalled. 

i've had bad luck with my cars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :knocks on wood:_

 
Oh noes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mine wasn't that bad.. sorry to hear that!!!!  Damn freak accidents!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 7, 2009)

^^^^ Don't worry she forgot to mention she gave it a strong push


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^^ Don't worry she forgot to mention she gave it a strong push 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  You kill me Tish!


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, this isn't MY car, but my boyfriend's. It's as good as mine though, hehe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love the Subie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







this was when he first put the new wheels on last year, but it still looks exactly the same  







Here, you can see my car in this one.. the black corolla S. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want a new one but i can't afford it right now! it's cool though, it works for the time being.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 7, 2009)

hehe Tish...
i am pretty strong, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but actually it was just a freak accident!
i was cleaning out the car next to the garbage dumpster and my kids were in the back seat when i heard a snap, it began to roll, so i jumped in psgr side, which is where i was leaning in, but i couldn't reach the brake pedal with my hand & we were going downhill! cracked the utility pole!
it was traumatizing!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but no one was injured! Thank God!


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_hehe Tish...
i am pretty strong, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but actually it was just a freak accident!
i was cleaning out the car next to the garbage dumpster and my kids were in the back seat when i heard a snap, it began to roll, so i jumped in psgr side, which is where i was leaning in, but i couldn't reach the brake pedal with my hand & we were going downhill! cracked the utility pole!
it was traumatizing!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but no one was injured! Thank God!_

 
Holt crap, that must have scared the shit out of you.  Glad no one was hurt!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 7, 2009)

i had just deleted my collision coverage a week or two before it happened, so i'm SOL.  my kids still had their seatbelts on, but i got banged up. 
yeah but it was scary!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 7, 2009)

Isn't that when shit happens...My house has never been robbed...But I told my dh the minute we lower the coverage...someone will pull up with a U-haul and take all our shit out!


----------



## User35 (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow sorry big pic....thats me texting on my quad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Oh theres me on my hubbys bike...in the days BEFORE I became a cop 





 And finally my pride and joy !!! My baby !!!

I'll get a pic of my patrol car...thats really the one Im most proud of


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 7, 2009)

WOOWZZZAAAAA!!! Girl you look Hot on that Bike ... I want one Now!! Can I borrow your body when I get mine..I know the guys/girls riding behind you were in pure heaven when you wore those shorts!!!


----------



## User35 (Apr 7, 2009)

lol I didnt ride in that get up LOL!!! it was a photo shoot and my hubby dropped the bike off as a prop. Yeah I was wearing a pair of booty shorts, heels and a leather jacket...thats it ! Lol Im not riding in that. hehehe


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_lol I didnt ride in that get up LOL!!! it was a photo shoot and my hubby dropped the bike off as a prop. Yeah I was wearing a pair of booty shorts, heels and a leather jacket...thats it ! Lol Im not riding in that. hehehe_

 
Well hell I was gonna ask when was the next time you were riding so I could drive behind you....Oh poohhhh guess my excitement was short lived!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_hehe Tish...
i am pretty strong, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but actually it was just a freak accident!
i was cleaning out the car next to the garbage dumpster and my kids were in the back seat when i heard a snap, it began to roll, so i jumped in psgr side, which is where i was leaning in, but i couldn't reach the brake pedal with my hand & we were going downhill! cracked the utility pole!
it was traumatizing!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but no one was injured! Thank God!_

 
I did this once! My old car was a Nissan Altima. Our driveway is on a small hill. Needless to say, I didn't put on the parking brake. So when I came out to leave again, my car was parked into the neighbor's utlitity pole. No one was hurt, but damn I'm so paranoid about checking the emergency brake now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My truck is on my other pc, so I will post shortly


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 7, 2009)

^^^ yes always checking the parking brake!
yeah that happened. along with another incident like a few days after this one. where there was an icy patch in my parking lot and i was backing up, hit the icy patch, lost control, my car spun completely sideways and i almost fell down a 2ft drop into the next lot. sounds weird! but i was so scared to drive for weeks!!!
i'll have to post a pic of my parking lot! i live below a mountain.


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 7, 2009)

I deleted the picture (my truck was washed too thanks to DH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but I have a black Ford Escape:





I took it off the website, but it more or less looks like this one.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_I did this once! My old car was a Nissan Altima. Our driveway is on a small hill. Needless to say, I didn't put on the parking brake. So when I came out to leave again, my car was parked into the neighbor's utlitity pole. No one was hurt, but damn I'm so paranoid about checking the emergency brake now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My truck is on my other pc, so I will post shortly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I used to have a White Nissan Altima a long time ago...I loved that car....It was my first stick shift


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_^^^ yes always checking the parking brake!
yeah that happened. along with another incident like a few days after this one. where there was an icy patch in my parking lot and i was backing up, hit the icy patch, lost control, my car spun completely sideways and i almost fell down a 2ft drop into the next lot. sounds weird! but i was so scared to drive for weeks!!!
i'll have to post a pic of my parking lot! i live below a mountain._

 
That would scare the shit out of me!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 7, 2009)

Mine and my boyfriends mustangs.










My baby. its a 2003 Mustang GT only Mods are Exhaust, suspension and CAI with more to come. 

 I love my car.  I used to have an Acura Integra.. the best thing I ever did with that car was sell it.


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 7, 2009)

Holy sh!t! These are some nice rides!

Tish-Long-live our beloved Nissans


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_ 




Oh theres me on my hubbys bike...in the days BEFORE I became a cop 
_

 

Haha, I love it! So hot! I bet some guys are happy to get a ticket from you =)


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Mine and my boyfriends mustangs.










My baby. its a 2003 Mustang GT only Mods are Exhaust, suspension and CAI with more to come. 

I love my car. I used to have an Acura Integra.. the best thing I ever did with that car was sell it._

 

Love them...Hot Mustangs!!!....My dh just walked in and saw me looking at this thread....all he said was...

Baby, Not sure what you looking at...But, I am really not getting you another car ...LOL


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Mine and my boyfriends mustangs.










My baby. its a 2003 Mustang GT only Mods are Exhaust, suspension and CAI with more to come. 

I love my car. I used to have an Acura Integra.. the best thing I ever did with that car was sell it._

 
I just creamed my pants.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Heres my husbands motorcycle, its not pimped out or anything..






He calls it strawberry sizzle ::rollseyes::_

 

I see an yoshimura exhaust on it, so it is pimped out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I know all the exhausts already, cause my DH is shopping for one for his bike.
Let me find pics of my baby.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm reeeeally big into cars! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Excited for the Auto Show in NY coming up!

Mine isn't anything special (04 Saturn Ion... haha), but now that it's paid off I don't know if I want to trade it in, or keep it and get a bike. 

Tish, I saw in your posts that you were looking at taking riding lessons... I don't know how it works in TX, but in CT they offer a 3day motorcycle course (taken at local community colleges) that includes both text work and actual riding time... and if you pass the course, all you need to do is take the written test for your license - you don't need to do the riding portion with DMV.

Anyway, I think my mother would kill me if I got the bike, but the other car I'm looking at is the G35 coupe... and that'd be horrible in the snow, as it's RWD. And no I do NOT want the sedan... even though it is AWD... lol..


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah My dh is very paranoid about me riding a bike solo...so I have to take lessons to get his blessing...Also to get him to buy me the bike


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok, here is my baby. The only thing I got for it is the chrome grill. And I would love to get chrome tail light guards.





This is my DH baby.









And this is what I want to get!!! I think this bike is awesome! Hopefully maybe next year.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 8, 2009)

^^^ Love the Bike!! *cough* I hope you wear a helmet....


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 8, 2009)

that's what happened after hitting the pole.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 8, 2009)

O...MY...Damn!!! you guys are lucky no one got seriously hurt!!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_that's what happened after hitting the pole. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Holy crap!!!  Glad you were all okay!!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 8, 2009)

it was freezing last night, now it's like in the 70's. 
anyways, beautiful for riding with the sunroof open!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 8, 2009)

i'm using photobucket. how do i downsize the pic?


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_that's what happened after hitting the pole. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ouch!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_i'm using photobucket. how do i downsize the pic?_

 
Just go to edit and reduce the size and then replace original and it will automatically change it on the thread


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Apr 9, 2009)

This is such a neat post!!! I LOVELOVELOVE cars. When I lived at home with my dad we used to work on cars for fun. He is a HUGE car person and collects unusual and awesome cars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Acura TL-S, 2003, Silver with Nav System. It was an alright car...

We (the DH was driving...) wrecked it on I-20 going about 70 mph into about 200ft of thick wire cable after running over some "stuff" left in the road by work crews. So, the great state of Texas was responsible for us not having a car. Oh, and the bonnet there was completely off. We had to fish it off the road about 100ft away from the rest of the car. And the other side was worse:








So, we bought this with the money they gave us:





(it's just a picture off the internet, but it's exactly what we bought)
It's an Acura TL-S in Kinetic Blue, with grey and red interior and nav. system. It wasn't my first choice of car to replace the old one with, but it wasn't really my money at the time. He loves it and I love my car...

My car:




VW Beetle, TDI (50 MPG baby!), grey interior....she is lovely. But a couple years ago she was vandalized by some @$$ in a parking and now has a missing right mirror and a dent in the right door and right undercarrage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





When she finally gives out and dies, this is what I want:





more affordable than you might think....
The 2006 Lotus Elise in Chrome Orange starts at $47,250 USD
And yes, I want one in Orange. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or if they discontinue chrome orange...isotope green or laser blue would be ok. These cars are like skittles, they come in a rainbow of yummy colors.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 9, 2009)

^^ My son is 7 and everytime he sees a Bug he says Mommy I'm getting one of those when I get a job. LOL LOL ......He loves that car


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 10, 2009)

We live right by a lotus dealership and my boyfriend's "realistic" dream car is the lotus elise since he's been like 12... so I get dragged in there a lot. Pretty car! Wish the inside was a little more "pimped" out though.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 16, 2009)

^^^i wasn't sure what a lotus elise looked like, so here's a pic for reference
NICE!!!
and i picked a picture of a blue one. my fav color!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 17, 2009)

This is my baby, 2003 Acura CL Type S 6-speed.
There were 9,000+ made in a stick.


















If you are all interested in the mods I have done, here is the list.

Eibach lowering pro kit
Unorothodox pulleys
Comptech headers
AEM cold air intake
Magnaflow exhaust
Stoptech vented & drilled rotors
NRG engine damper
Kendwood DDX DVD/Navi
No name brand rims

Soon to come:
K-sport adjustable coilovers
custom cams
Intake plenums
New rims


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 17, 2009)

^^^ Love Acura's my Mom has a RL...No mods...she's 60 LOL


----------



## Flaminbird (Apr 20, 2009)

I posted in the other thread about my car. It's a 2000 Trans Am which I bought stock October 24th 2001. My b/f and I have done all the work on it...cept the flames. We installed a cam, patriot gold springs, SLP UD Pulley, LS6 ported oil pump and LS2 timing chain in the fall of 2007 and now I have 405 rwhp and 388 trq. I'll post a video of it I took a few minutes after we installed the cam etc. I just love how it sounds!! I need a new clutch which I hope to get installed in a few weeks.











interior shot of my gauges my b/f installed for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I have so many mods...too long to list but here's a link to my fquick site:

Garages > Flaminbird's 2000 Pontiac Firebird Formula - FQuick.com


Here's the video. BTW my mom was also into cars as well as my two brothers and dad. My mom had a 71 Mach 1 with flames as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







YouTube - Comp Cam Si5


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

^^^ That is for sure Pimped!! Love it


----------



## Flaminbird (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks. I'm pretty proud of it because not to many gals as we know are into cars let alone work on them. I wish I was more of a mechanic though. I'll be helping with installing the new clutch but I'll tell ya that transmission is awfully heavy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I helped with the install of the clutch that's in it now and I could barely balance it under the car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. This will be my 4th clutch since I've owned the car and it only has 73k miles on it


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

I know nothing about cars...other than changing a tire...my husband is a Aircraft engineer so he can take cars and planes apart and put them back together...I just like to get in them and go...I'm a true Girly girl LOL..But I do like fast cars ....


----------



## TwiggyPop (Apr 21, 2009)

First off, the Hummer. It basically has as much chrome as it could possibly hold.







And since the Hummer gets like, 10 miles to the gallon I bought a Hyundai Tiburon because I think they're cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Two great things about this car is the fact that it's yellow and it goes great with my red hair and also............no car payments!!!

This is the day I was buying it. My hair looked like crap that day!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 21, 2009)

Drive your Hummer girl!! You look Hot!!! I personally like the Hummer...would never own one due to the gas mileage but they look HOT. My husband had a Jeep Commander w/Hemi and believe me the gas mileage was just as bad...He got about 13 miles to the gal


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 21, 2009)

I told my bro to take his car to pimp my ride. It's an '89 Honda Accord (or Civic..forget which one) hatchback and everything is ripping apart. It smells really nasty in there too. I don't even know how to describe it. Maybe like old, wet leather mixed with some strange chemical. He got the car for free from his friend and at the time, my bro was poor and desperate. We always laugh about it when I mention it..


----------



## TwiggyPop (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Drive your Hummer girl!! You look Hot!!! I personally like the Hummer...would never own one due to the gas mileage but they look HOT. My husband had a Jeep Commander w/Hemi and believe me the gas mileage was just as bad...He got about 13 miles to the gal_

 
Yeah, the gas mileage is insane, but I have a tad bit of road rage. I can't stand it when people walk right out in front of cars and I HATE it when someone is driving really slow in the passing lane and not passing anybody. When I come riding up on their butt in the Hummer they can't get out of the way fast enough and NOBODY will walk out in front of that car! haha.
The Hummer is for my bad mood days and the Tiburon is for my happy days.


----------

